# Finds of 2014



## stephensii (Jan 5, 2015)

just a couple of photo's from 2014, a bit of a disappointment of a season due to the lack of Hoplocephalus, but oh well enjoy anyway


----------



## Bushman (Jan 5, 2015)

Some nice finds and pics. I like the composition and arrangement of the specimens in a few of those pics, namely the Bandy Bandy and Yellow-faced Whip Snake.


----------



## stephensii (Jan 5, 2015)

cheers Bushman


----------

